# Absence indication réception sms sur Watch



## Serghio (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour.nouvel iPhone 8+ , et  la montre Apple Watch série 3 ( déjà existante). La montre a bien été jumelée, connectée. Mais comment ajouter sur l’ecran sous l’heure( par ex), l’application sms. Nous aimerions par ex,lire sur le bas du cadran sous l’heure  : 
1 nouveau message. 
Ou
aucun nouveau message .
J’appuie bien sur le cadran , la photo diminue et en dessous apparaît : personnaliser.
en appuyant dessus, il y a juste 2 choix pour recadrer le cadran. Il n’y a aucun choix pour sélectionner quoi que ce soit. Est ce sur l’iPhone qu’il faut faire quelque chose ?
Merci d’avance pour l’aide qui me sera apportée.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour ,

sur quel cadran ?


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Décembre 2020)

quand je reçois un SMS sur mon iPhone 8, j'ai un point rouge qui apparait en haut du cadran de la montre, ainsi qu'une vibration.
en faisant glisser le cadran vers le bas, je peux lire le SMS.

et le plus simple pour configurer ton cadran et de passer par l'iPhone, même si c'est faisable par la montre.
ensuite il faut que ton cadran puisse accepter des apps à l'endroit que tu veux.
c'est en fonction du cadran que tu disposes tes apps.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Sur ma watch 4 , j'ai bien un indicateur de SMS et un aperçu du message


----------



## fousfous (6 Décembre 2020)

J'imagine qu'il doit être sur un cadran a aiguille qui peut se mettre en mode plein écran.
Dans ce cas il faut mettre le cadran rond et aller vers la droite ou la gauche pour avoir les complications (toujours dans "personnaliser"


----------

